# A recommendation for a small business firewall?



## boesiii (Nov 21, 2007)

At my small business (30 employees) we currently don't have a hardware firewall. Should I have one? If so what do you recommend? We are all connected to a Windows Server 2003 domain in one office building.

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi boesiii,

You need to get one immediately to protect your network. 
I will only recommend one product that works for me and doesn't give any headaches. I've been using Sonicwall Appliance, have a look at the TZ Series. Make sure to purchase their extended support 24/7, it's the only way that you can update the firmware and sonicwall has very good support.


----------



## net_SA (Mar 29, 2011)

I highly doubt there is no hardware firewall. So you are saying that you have a windows server sitting on your ISP network feed and a second network card in the server connecting to your internal lan?

Who would of set up a server like that? Anyway, I am not the most official lan admin but any old simple "Router/Firewall" such as linksys or dilink will do to separate your Public IP connection from your internal lan. (And still allow your users to access web)

hope this helps!


----------



## boesiii (Nov 21, 2007)

Our current cable configuration: Cable Modem -> Router -> Switch. Is the router enough of a "firewall"?

Sorry Net_SA I should have included this info in the original post.


----------



## net_SA (Mar 29, 2011)

I would say Yes!
The router would be your "Hardware" firewall.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

By default your router has firewall enabled but may not be strong enough to protect your network. We have the same Devices as yours and I added a Sonicwall since the first day that I setup our company network for protection and sleep very well. :grin:


> Our current cable configuration: Cable Modem -> Router -> Switch. Is the router enough of a "firewall"?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Just to be clear NAT is not a firewall. The routers at the dlink/linksys soho level have rudimentry firewalls.

Now a product like Sonicwall has a robust feature set. We do the subscriptions for email spam, virus's which filter/prevent access to even this stuff getting on our network though we also do server and workstation AV just to be safe.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Wand3r3r.....Forgot to mention about Sonicwall's Comprehensive Gateway Security Suite Bundle. I purchased a 3 year subscription bec. it's cheaper this way.


----------

